# Detached Garage Floor is Level Poconos Style



## jar546 (Mar 25, 2021)

New construction, slab is actually level.  Welcome to the Poconos in Pennsylvania, my old stomping grounds.


----------



## e hilton (Mar 26, 2021)

If the slab is level, then it looks like they used the holmes on holmes “better than plumb” framing style.


----------



## Rick18071 (Mar 26, 2021)

What section requires the walls to be plumb?


----------



## rktect 1 (Mar 26, 2021)

And I thought your stair frame picture was special.


----------



## Teeshot (Mar 29, 2021)

jar546 said:


> New construction, slab is actually level.  Welcome to the Poconos in Pennsylvania, my old stomping grounds.
> 
> View attachment 7645


Wait, if the slab was level, shouldn't the horizontal seems on the siding line up at each portal?


----------



## Inspector Gift (Mar 29, 2021)

Teeshot said:


> Wait, if the slab was level, shouldn't the horizontal seems on the siding line up at each portal?


Maybe the slab is FLAT, but from the picture, I would bet that it is NOT LEVEL.   The siding reveals are the first clue.    The square corners at the door framing, the reveal widths and lines of the overhead doors are more clues...


----------



## e hilton (Mar 29, 2021)

Inspector Gift said:


> Maybe the slab is FLAT, but from the picture, I would bet that it is NOT LEVEL.   The siding reveals are the first clue.    The square corners at the door framing, the reveal widths and lines of the overhead doors are more clues...


But but but ... the seam in the siding is the same at the top of the door ... that has to count for something.


----------



## ICE (Mar 29, 2021)

Inspector Gift said:


> Maybe the slab is FLAT, but from the picture, I would bet that it is NOT LEVEL.   The siding reveals are the first clue.    The square corners at the door framing, the reveal widths and lines of the overhead doors are more clues...


Unless there’s a concrete stem adjusting the difference, the studs did that.


----------



## Jimmy T (Apr 1, 2021)

Building leaning into prevailing wind direction?


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 1, 2021)

Wet mix with lots of slump poured in a prevailing wind?


----------



## No Soup for you (Apr 9, 2021)

HA , I just put my ruler on the computer screen lined up with the slab.

Ooops


----------

